# Which band(s) for Scout SS firing 1/2" ammo?



## Unkldave (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm adding the Scout (Gen 2) to my arsenal and have some 1/2" bb's I'd like to try. Does anyone know if this catapult comes with sufficiently stout bands? If not, would you folks put me onto something that would capably launch .5" shot?


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

A fun set that would easily accomplish it are the pre tied linatex bands from simple shot. the bands that come on the scout likely won't easily fire 1/2" ball bearings in fact the Nathan recommends a max ammo size of 7/16".


----------

